# Butz-Choquin?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

There is a Butz-Choquin that I really like on Mars that seems pretty reasonably priced. What do you guys thing of Butz-Choquin pipes? Are they good smokers?

The pipe on the bottom is the one I want.
Butz-Choquin: Jumbo(Special Order)


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

I have that pipe in the orange finish. I've smoked it twice and like it pretty well overall. My one complaint is that I can't get a pipe cleaner all the way through to the bowl. I think it's because of the very tight bend.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't have a Butz-Choquin right now, but a BC is on my list.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I have two of them, one older one and one newer one and they are both in my rotation. Very nice pipes in that price range. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice looking pipes, but the name is funny. When I first read it I read it as "Butts-Chokin'." It sort of reminds me of one of those funny wedding announcements you read in the paper.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Nice looking pipes, but the name is funny. When I first read it I read it as "Butts-Chokin'." It sort of reminds me of one of those funny wedding announcements you read in the paper.


French ?


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Aquinas said:


> There is a Butz-Choquin that I really like on Mars that seems pretty reasonably priced. What do you guys thing of Butz-Choquin pipes? Are they good smokers?
> 
> The pipe on the bottom is the one I want.
> Butz-Choquin: Jumbo(Special Order)


I bought my first Butz-Choquin pipe about a year ago. It was the first 9mm filter pipe i've bought, the name being Cadre Noir. It is now my favourite smoker. I'd recommend them to anyone.
Roger.


----------

